# TEASER Evo 6 concours prep (must see)



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

I have been involved heavily with the prep for this car shown for the 1st time at Japfest 2009.
I am preparing a write up but thought you may want a little teaser video to get you going


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Looking good esp underneath!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

thats just plain silly. Thats uber clean. nice work mate. Like the plates too.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunningly mint!


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

jesus that thing out on the road where it belongs,i feel sorry for it,its like one those of small dogs in a handbag.go get it dirty.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome can't wait for a write up


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Waiting for the writup glyn!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

nice one


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

That looks awesome, look forward to the write up on this one :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice - How many miles has that car done?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeet cant wait for that


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

no other work for it, stunning!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

That is insane!!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks good god only knows how many hours u spen on the underside cant waite to see the write up 

tom


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow looking forward to this one Glyn

Baz


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning, is it driven at all?


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

I will get a detail write up done asap, iam just mega busy at present. The car has covered 10,000miles.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks amazing Glyn looking forward to seeing the write up....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looking forward to this I must say :thumb: :thumb:

I'm not sure which side of the fence I come down on here? On the one hand, as a previous concours competitor myself, I can truely appreciate the time and work that's gone into that. But on the other hand, as I'm not into this sort of thing anymore I can understand the people who would regard it as kind of 'waste' given that the level of underside preparation more or less renders it undriveable in the way it was intended.

I can see both sides with equal empathy, and I suppose, there are plenty of similar Evos that get used hard, but as with any landmark or future classic, there has to be at least a few preserved in pristine condition for people to see.

Anyway, can't wait for the write up, Glyn


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks spotless!:thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW looks like a true minter pics ASAP please


----------



## swiftmetal (Jan 1, 2006)

The car belongs to a guy called nigel swindell, he has recently prepared a 6 TME to a similar standard. Great guy who has huge passion for jap cars:thumb:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

This is where that car should be.  (second car in)

Very clean, but can't help thinking with the WRC heritage the underside should have gravel tucked away in hard to reach places, scuffs on the engine guard, etc etc


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

I recognise this car off MLR, it has been rebuilt to an amazing standard,
the guy who owns it is a EVO fanatic who has some beautiful cars.
True credit to the owner.

thanks 
Ibi


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks awesome where's the new pics i'm desperate to see them:argie:


----------



## p 5ary (Dec 9, 2006)

still waiting on these pics, ps any of the tme you did for nigel?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=136066&highlight=concours+rs

From a couple of years back


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

tme

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=238690&highlight=mint+tme


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Hadn't seen this thread before, glad it's resurfaced. 

That car looks gorgeous:argie:, would love to see the full write up.

Chris.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

ooohh that looks nice

looking forward to the write up on that one glyn


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

i had a good look at this at Japfest. Awesome effort and a beautiful car.

:thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow thats amazing


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

Nigels cars are all amazing - the TME is stunning .


----------



## p 5ary (Dec 9, 2006)

,,,,,,,


----------

